# être vieux



## zuzushka8

Bonjour, s'il vous plaît, y a-t-il une expression idiomatique en français pour dire "être vieux"? En tchèque, par exemple, on dit "avoir beacoup de croix dans son dos", en italien, je crois, on dit "avoir beaucoup de printemps sur ses épaules". J'ai longtemps cherché, mais je n'ai rien trouvé en français. Merci!


----------



## janpol

Je n'en trouve guère... 
il est sur le retour, il n'est plus de première jeunesse, il a des heures de vol au compteur...


----------



## Frenchrescue

Bonjour,

Les suggestions de Janpol sont très bonnes.
En voici quelques autres :
- "Il a un certain âge" (= il est âgé)
- "Il n'est pas né la veille" (= il est âgé, légèrement critique)
- "il est au crépuscule de sa vie" (=il est très âgé, il n'en a plus pour longtemps ; idée sous jacente de la mort)
- "il a déjà pas mal vécu" "il a déjà bien vécu" "il a bien roulé sa bosse" (= sans précision d'âge : il est vieux et il a eu une vie active, bien remplie)


Cordialement,
French rescue


----------



## janpol

en fait, je vois qu'il y en a pléthore !
c'est un PPH" (passera pas l'hiver)


----------



## snarkhunter

janpol said:


> c'est un PPH" (passera pas l'hiver)


Je ne suis qu'à moitié d'accord en ce qui concerne celle-ci : pour moi, elle s'applique plus à une personne de santé précaire qu'à une personne nécessairement âgée.

Et, pour ce qui est de la référence aux saisons, on dit aussi "être à l'automne de sa vie".


----------



## Mr Swann

"elle a des heures de vol" se dit d'un femme , mais ce n'est pas très gentil ... sous entendu elle a eu beaucoup d'amants et n'est plus très jeune .... ( ps vol pour aviation ici)


----------



## zuzushka8

Bojnour janpol, merci pour tes idées!


----------



## zuzushka8

Bojnour Frenchrescue, merci beaucoup pour ces belles idées!


----------



## zuzushka8

Merci, Mr Swann, pour cette précision, je risquais de faire mauvaise figure!!


----------



## zuzushka8

Bonjour snarkhunter, merci beaucoup pour ta précision et surtout pour ton expression, c'est celle qui me semble la plus élégante. Merci encore!


----------



## yannalan

Il est chargé d'ans


----------



## nicduf

Bonsoir,

Pour les chasseurs : "Ce n'est pas un perdreau de l'année"


----------



## Donaldos

Par euphémisme : _il n'a plu 20 ans_, _il n'est plus tout jeune_.


----------



## Mr Swann

On peut aussi être imagé .. En 2002 pour la présidentielles les socialistes voulaient stigmatiser Jacques Chirac en le présentant comme un homme du passé la légende sous la photo était
«Ministre il a connu Brejnev» ( mort en 1982)


lien pour les ignares


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mr Swann said:


> "elle a des heures de vol" se dit d'un femme , mais ce n'est pas très gentil ... sous entendu elle a eu beaucoup d'amants et n'est plus très jeune .... ( ps vol pour aviation ici)


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Tout est affaire de contexte. J'ai même entendu des hommes dire ceci pour eux-mêmes : « J'ai quelques heures de vol derrière moi ! »
Par contre, là où il faudrait modérer, c'est que ça s'applique plutôt à l'_expérience _qu'à la vieillesse (même si souvent les deux sont liées...).


----------



## pointvirgule

_Il a un pied dans la tombe... Il a l'âge de Mathusalem... _

Celle-là n'existe pas, alors je l'invente : _Il a beaucoup d'anneaux au tronc_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Purement marseillais : il est plus près de La Pomme que de St Marcel ! 
(s'applique pour être vieux mais aussi pour être malade : le cimetière le plus connu de Marseille se situe entre ces deux quartiers, mais un peu plus près de La Pomme... )

Plus français : c'est un fossile (voire un dinosaure...).


----------



## pointvirgule

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Purement marseillais : il est plus près de La Pomme que de St Marcel !


Ce qui me rappelle : _Il est plus près de la sortie que de l'entrée. _


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

pointvirgule said:


> Ce qui me rappelle : _Il est plus près de la sortie que de l'entrée. _


Il a déjà un pied dans la tombe, quoi... (marche pour vieux et/ou malade aussi)

P.S. : j'aurais aimé savoir pourquoi on dit « avoir beaucoup de croix dans son dos » en tchèque... (quelles croix ?)


----------



## Nicomon

nicduf said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour les chasseurs : "Ce n'est pas un perdreau de l'année"


 Dans le même ordre d'idée, en parlant d'une femme, on dit au Québec :  _Unetelle n'est plus une (jeune) poulette du printemps.  _(Je ne peux pas écrire ici l'équivalent anglais... mais vous aurez compris que c'est un calque). 

Il m'arrive de dire :  _il/elle a plus d'années derrière que devant. 
_


----------



## Chimel

Bel effort de créativité collective !  Cependant, pour aider vraiment Zuzushka à s'y retrouver, il faudrait peut-être mettre un peu d'ordre dans tout cela et bien distinguer ce qui répond réellement à sa question (expressions idiomatiques signifiant "être vieux", sans autre nuance: on peut être vieux et en parfaite santé) et:
- ce qui fait plutôt allusion à une mauvaise santé ou à l'approche de la mort
- ce qui met l'accent sur l'expérience plutôt que sur l'âge (on peut avoir une grande expérience de la vie ou d'un domaine sans être vraiment vieux)
- ce qui est une expression purement locale ou une création ad hoc ("il a connu Brejnev" etc.)
- ce qui n'est pas vraiment idiomatique (avoir un certain âge = simple usage de "certain" comme dans "avoir un certain charme" etc)

Du coup, il n'en reste plus tant que ça! Même une expression comme "Ce n'est pas un perdreau de l'année" (ou "il n'est plus de première jeunesse") ne convient peut-être pas tout à fait: il me semble que je l'utiliserais davantage dans le sens "il/elle n'est *plus si jeune que ça*" (par exemple pour une personne de 40-50 ans) qu'à propos d'un vieillard.

Il faut donc peut-être se rabattre sur "être à l'automne de sa vie" (Snarkhunter - mais assez littéraire) ou sur un euphémisme comme "ne plus avoir vingt ans" (Donaldos - mais pas très imagé).

Bref, derrière l'apparente pléthore de possibilités, on n'a pas tellement l'embarras du choix, je trouve.


----------



## Donaldos

Chimel said:


> Bref, derrière l'apparente pléthore de possibilités, on n'a pas tellement l'embarras du choix, je trouve.



Je crois que la remarque s'applique à beaucoup de fils de WR qui s'étalent sur plus d'une page... ^^


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> - ce qui est une expression purement locale


 Je ne suis pas d'accord sur ce point particulier. Perso, j'aime bien les expressions locales. 


> Même une expression comme "Ce n'est pas un perdreau de l'année" [...] ne convient peut-être pas tout à fait: il me semble que je l'utiliserais davantage dans le sens "il/elle n'est *plus si jeune que ça*" (par exemple pour une personne de 40-50 ans) qu'à propos d'un vieillard.


À mon avis cette expression - ou la variante québécoise que j'ai mise plus haut, qui signifie « n'est pas né(e) la veille - est le même genre d'euphémisme que 
« _ne plus avoir vingt ans _». Il m'arrive de dire « _je n'ai plus 20 ans _»... mais je n'ai pas du tout envie de dire que je suis une vieillarde.  

J'aime bien aussi : _Être à l'automne de sa vie. 

_Que pensez-vous de : _Il/elle a vécu la guerre de 14-18?

_Edit : Il me vient également (plutôt que « _un certain âge _») :_ Il/elle a un âge certain / est d'un âge certain. 
Certain _en fin de phrase accentue l'idée d'âge avancé. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, *voir ce fil.*


----------



## janpol

j'entends plutôt "Ce n'est pas un perdreau de l'année" dans la bouche de jeunes filles de 18 ans que drague un "vieux" de 45 ans


----------



## IMANAKBARI

zuzushka8 said:


> Bonjour, s'il vous plaît, y a-t-il une expression idiomatique en français pour dire "être vieux"? En tchèque, par exemple, on dit "avoir beacoup de croix dans son dos", en italien, je crois, on dit "avoir beaucoup de printemps sur ses épaules". J'ai longtemps cherché, mais je n'ai rien trouvé en français. Merci!



Bonjour tout le monde !

Et en Iran on dirait "Il a deux ans de moins que Dieu" 

Cordialement.
Iman
A+


----------



## pointvirgule

janpol said:


> j'entends plutôt "Ce n'est pas un perdreau de l'année" dans la bouche de jeunes filles de 18 ans que drague un "vieux" de 45 ans


Eh bien, du point de vue subjectif de la fille de 18 ans, _c'__est _un vioque. Et c'est ce qu'on cherche, des expressions qui veulent dire « vieux ». 

Chimel, quand il s'agit d'expressions, on n'échappera pas aux tournures régionales et locales. Ce sont elles qui font la richesse d'une langue. 

Bonjour Iman. J'aime beaucoup ta suggestion.


----------



## Nicomon

IMANAKBARI said:


> Et en Iran on dirait "Il a deux ans de moins que Dieu"


 J'aime ça.  C'est encore plus vieux qu'Hérode ou Mathuzalem.


----------



## Chimel

pointvirgule said:


> Chimel, quand il s'agit d'expressions, on n'échappera pas aux tournures régionales et locales. Ce sont elles qui font la richesse d'une langue.


Absolument, et je n'ai pas voulu jeter l'opprobre sur les expressions régionales (que Nicomon se rassure aussi), dont je suis très friand.

Mais lorsque quelqu'un souhaite qu'on lui indique "une expression idiomatique en français", on peut supposer, sauf indication contraire, que cette demande concerne une tournure qui est largement comprise dans l'espace francophone et qu'il pourra donc utiliser dans n'importe quel (con)texte. Si je lui suggère une savoureuse expression qui n'est connue que dans la région de la Basse-Meuse liégeoise, ça l'intéressera peut-être mais il ne sera guère plus avancé... C'est tout ce que j'ai voulu dire.


----------



## snarkhunter

IMANAKBARI said:


> ... en Iran on dirait "Il a deux ans de moins que Dieu"


Dans ce cas, on peut même y aller carrément :

"Il a connu Dieu quand Il était encore tout jeune."

Cela écrit, sans aucune volonté d'offenser quiconque ici.


----------



## janpol

Et en Iran on dirait "Il a deux ans de moins que Dieu" 
(imanakbari)

Et "Il a deux ans de plus que Dieu", ça marche ???


----------



## Nunou

Peut-être: centenaire / personne-homme-vieillard qui a vu couler beaucoup d'eau sous le ponts...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

janpol said:


> Et en Iran on dirait "Il a deux ans de moins que Dieu"
> (imanakbari)
> 
> Et "Il a deux ans de plus que Dieu", ça marche ???



ca peut se dire, (je le dis parfois) mais ce n'est pas tout à fait courant.
Peut-être parce que personne n'existait avant Dieu.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Avec lui, les bougies coûtent plus cher que le gâteau_...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

> _Avec lui, les bougies coûtent plus cher que le gâteau_



Oui, cela aussi est une expression connue chez moi ! 
On dit exactement la même chose !


----------



## Willyo

On pourrait dire:
« J'arrive a l'automne de la vie»


----------



## Donaldos

Willyo said:


> On pourrait dire:
> « J'arrive a l'automne de la vie»



Cette expression a en fait déjà été discutée.


----------

